# Craftsman Pantograph



## propilot (Dec 18, 2008)

Greetings Everybody,

New to this forum and just purchased a Craftsman Pantograph to try my hand at making a sign. I find the instructions with the kit totaly inadequate and am looking for some experienced guidance from one of you or be given direction toward a video that might make things a little more clear.

Thanks1

Ken


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

propilot said:


> Greetings Everybody,
> 
> New to this forum and just purchased a Craftsman Pantograph to try my hand at making a sign. I find the instructions with the kit totaly inadequate and am looking for some experienced guidance from one of you or be given direction toward a video that might make things a little more clear.
> 
> ...


Hi Propilot - Ken: We have a few Kens around here. 

First, did you purchase this new, from Sears, or second hand off the internet? 
Second, do you have the complete manual? If so, consider yourself lucky. The Alvin pantograph manual is 1 page.
Third, most of the guys here that have tried the pantograph seem to have mixed opinions. I've examined the pantograph. I found the structure too light for most of the routers that I have. Instead I decided to build a duplicator.

What other sign philosophies have you explored? One of the more popular recommendations is to print out what you want from your computer, attach it to your workpiece and freehand the lettering.

I watched a signmaker (on the New Yankee Workshop) free hand a sign. Concentration, absolute garbage router with a strong light and a vacuum hose attached was all he used. He had changed the baseplate for a clear piece of plastic and used a pointed signmaking bit. There are several designs available.

If you're going for a large sign, your local typesetting will have an adhesive called "hot wax." They use this for gluing up "galleys" on fancy publications. The waxer will usually take some pretty large sheets. Have them put a layer of wax on your print out. Lay it on your board and press it down firmly. They'll have a "J" roller that they can push it in for you.

Do you have a planer? I saw one fellow who spray painted his sign then, when the paint was dry, ran it through the planer and it removed all the paint he didn't want leaving all of his recessed lettering perfectly clean. Neat trick.

I hope this helps. Keep us posted and pictures help.

Allthunbs


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Since Allthumbs doesn't use his name, I'll just say that I agree with Allthumbs.
Signs are better made freehand. We have a new section for signmaking.
http://www.routerforums.com/sign-creation/
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You may want to send off for the DVD below it's loaded with tons of how to do it , it doesn't have the Craftsman Pantograph but it will give you many tips that you can use .. 

"Sign Carving With Your Router" DVD

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html

This award winning instructional video guides you through the entire process, step-by-step. Learn to design and carve custom wooden signs. Versatile freehand method does not require lettering templates or guides. Covers relief and engraved carving methods, plus:

• Examples of signs & decorative carvings
• Tools 
• Design tips
• Preparing the work piece
• Safety considerations
• Carving techniques
• Removing background
• Detail work 

====




propilot said:


> Greetings Everybody,
> 
> New to this forum and just purchased a Craftsman Pantograph to try my hand at making a sign. I find the instructions with the kit totaly inadequate and am looking for some experienced guidance from one of you or be given direction toward a video that might make things a little more clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Since Allthumbs doesn't use his name, I'll just say that I agree with Allthumbs.
> Signs are better made freehand. We have a new section for signmaking.
> http://www.routerforums.com/sign-creation/
> Welcome to the forums.


Sorry about that guys -- in hiding.

Allthunbs


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Ken and welcome to the best router forum around.


----------



## propilot (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds liek I should bring the tool back to Sears. I do have the complete manual, if you want to call it that. Couple of pages in length with no good details. The funny thing is that Craftsman includes a complete book on sign making in the kit with not a thing on the panthograph.

Thanks for your input!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ken sure hope you get that figured out with sears. You can be assured of finding help here with the fellas that have been here a while.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

propilot said:


> Sounds liek I should bring the tool back to Sears. I do have the complete manual, if you want to call it that. Couple of pages in length with no good details. The funny thing is that Craftsman includes a complete book on sign making in the kit with not a thing on the panthograph.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Hi Ken: Wait, but do not use it yet. In this forum is a section called Pyrography and something else, I cannot remember what. In that section is a forum on sign making that is well attended. I would suggest that you read some of those threads. You will find a bunch of guys there who have done the same as you and not been satisfied. However, they do have methods that you can use to accomplish what you want to do. 

In short, print out what you want to sign from a computer, transfer it via some means to your workpiece and make your sign freehand.

I hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------

